# Moving to peyia cyprus jan13



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi all,

Apologies but yet again another post on moving to Cyprus. Just wanted some frank information regarding the cost of living over there compared to cost of living in the UK. My salary is not the best per month around 1500 euros but do have accommodation paid for - perhaps Peyia (however i have to pay my bills). I am arriving with my Wife and a 6 month old so curious to know the dramas and the wherefores.

I have heard electricity is a fortune, internet is a living nightmare and it appears that every post i read refers to Cyprus dying on its feet with extortionate food costs. If this is the case then the writing is on the wall...Any ideas and suggestions would be great and warmly received....:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

gman70 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies but yet again another post on moving to Cyprus. Just wanted some frank information regarding the cost of living over there compared to cost of living in the UK. My salary is not the best per month around 1500 euros but do have accommodation paid for - perhaps Peyia (however i have to pay my bills). I am arriving with my Wife and a 6 month old so curious to know the dramas and the wherefores.
> 
> I have heard electricity is a fortune, internet is a living nightmare and it appears that every post i read refers to Cyprus dying on its feet with extortionate food costs. If this is the case then the writing is on the wall...Any ideas and suggestions would be great and warmly received....:clap2:


You should not beleive all you hear. You will find that many expats will answer you that the overall living costs are the same as in UK, some more expensive, some less.


Anders


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

You should be ok on that salary if you budget wisely and rent is paid for.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are some scare stories which vastly exagerate the cost of living in Cyprus.
Yes electricity is expensive as are some other things like electrical goods etc. but there are plenty of things which balance it out so that taking everything into consideration the cost of living in Cyprus is more or less the same as the Uk.
It does however become expensive if you have young children that you want to send to English speaking schools.


----------



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

Many thanks for the replies so far....we heard that groceries, meat and day to day stuff was expensive. As our expenditure will be on food and bills it would be useful if someone could give us a rough idea what to expect on this front. As for electricity it is a small fortune in the UK but again we use it every day here so perhaps we would not be using it as much. As for our little one its a way off yet before she starts school......

Thanks in advance for any information...it is warmly received....


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

gman70 said:


> Many thanks for the replies so far....we heard that groceries, meat and day to day stuff was expensive. As our expenditure will be on food and bills it would be useful if someone could give us a rough idea what to expect on this front. As for electricity it is a small fortune in the UK but again we use it every day here so perhaps we would not be using it as much. As for our little one its a way off yet before she starts school......
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information...it is warmly received....


As a family of 4 - 2 adults, 2 little ones we spent about 150 per week on groceries including nappies, wipes etc. This was 2 years ago mind you - we work from the US the majority of the time now and when we come back we don't pay as much attention as we did before. Electric was very expensive because we used the split units a lot, had a pool, computers, washer, dryer, dishwasher etc. so it depends what you have and your usage. 

As long as you don't need day care you should be ok. There are mums and tots groups that are affordable and you can pay as you go which are very nice to make friends and socialize with other parents. They are all very welcoming too.


----------



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> As a family of 4 - 2 adults, 2 little ones we spent about 150 per week on groceries including nappies, wipes etc. This was 2 years ago mind you - we work from the US the majority of the time now and when we come back we don't pay as much attention as we did before. Electric was very expensive because we used the split units a lot, had a pool, computers, washer, dryer, dishwasher etc. so it depends what you have and your usage.
> 
> As long as you don't need day care you should be ok. There are mums and tots groups that are affordable and you can pay as you go which are very nice to make friends and socialize with other parents. They are all very welcoming too.


Thank you very much for coming back to me....we are a family of 3 and do not intend on a pool etc....it would be interesting to find out which are the good places to shop for food etc ....as for day care we do not need it straight away but interesting and warming to know there are other families out there too....our little one is only 6 months old so hopefully not too expensive at this stage....


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

As has been stated a couple of times the overall cost of living is about the same as the UK. Of course this can be distorted by personal preferences, for example if you insist on buying UK imported foodstuffs rather than locally sourced goods you will pay a lot more. I have no doubt you will find electricity painfully expensive just as you will find local council tax joyfully less.

Like most of us you will explore the different supermarkets and form your own opinions of where you prefer to shop. From Peyia you will have reasonable access to all the main supermarkets and some minor ones within a short drive.

As for your suggestion that every post you read suggests that Cyprus is dying on its feet, I would say that Cyprus like most EU countries has financial problems, high unemployment and a collapsed housing market but is nowhere near as troubled as places like Ireland, Greece or Spain. In fact I believe that Cyprus could be poised for a complete change of fortune due to the offshore gas potential, subject to those in power.

I wish you well in your move and if you need any more specific information, please ask.

Pete


----------



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> As has been stated a couple of times the overall cost of living is about the same as the UK. Of course this can be distorted by personal preferences, for example if you insist on buying UK imported foodstuffs rather than locally sourced goods you will pay a lot more. I have no doubt you will find electricity painfully expensive just as you will find local council tax joyfully less.
> 
> Like most of us you will explore the different supermarkets and form your own opinions of where you prefer to shop. From Peyia you will have reasonable access to all the main supermarkets and some minor ones within a short drive.
> 
> ...


To be quite honest branded goods are not really of interest to me other than getting fresh food, meat and bread. Perhaps the odd branded item but nothing on a large scale. We have heard that nappies etc are a small fortune so perhaps any confirmation of this would be good. We are quite simple in terms of food etc - no pun intended ha ha - so our needs are not extravagant with pools or dishwashers. Perhaps an average spend idea on a weekly basis perhaps could be useful of course maybe an idea of what it would cost to eat out for the two of us. Little one does not need food just yet as breastfeeding...

Again many thanks for taking the time to respond ...all info warmly received...

:clap2:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

gman70 said:


> To be quite honest branded goods are not really of interest to me other than getting fresh food, meat and bread. Perhaps the odd branded item but nothing on a large scale. We have heard that nappies etc are a small fortune so perhaps any confirmation of this would be good. We are quite simple in terms of food etc - no pun intended ha ha - so our needs are not extravagant with pools or dishwashers. Perhaps an average spend idea on a weekly basis perhaps could be useful of course maybe an idea of what it would cost to eat out for the two of us. Little one does not need food just yet as breastfeeding...
> 
> Again many thanks for taking the time to respond ...all info warmly received...
> 
> :clap2:


I would still say at least 100 per week for groceries - nappies, diaper rash creams, lotions etc. for baby will add up. My wife made a lot of fresh foods for our kids and did not buy many branded goods but it does add up. I drink diet coke and it is 3 times more expensive than the US. Also, don't forget vaccinations (if you do that) for baby and doctors appointments which you will have quite a few of coming up in addition to when baby gets sick.


----------



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I would still say at least 100 per week for groceries - nappies, diaper rash creams, lotions etc. for baby will add up. My wife made a lot of fresh foods for our kids and did not buy many branded goods but it does add up. I drink diet coke and it is 3 times more expensive than the US. Also, don't forget vaccinations (if you do that) for baby and doctors appointments which you will have quite a few of coming up in addition to when baby gets sick.


Many thanks for that info and a great help to plan accordingly - at the end of the day the decision is made so we are coming and that is that. 

Thank you again for taking the time to comment and very very much appreciated...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

gman70 said:


> To be quite honest branded goods are not really of interest to me other than getting fresh food, meat and bread. Perhaps the odd branded item but nothing on a large scale. We have heard that nappies etc are a small fortune so perhaps any confirmation of this would be good. We are quite simple in terms of food etc - no pun intended ha ha - so our needs are not extravagant with pools or dishwashers. Perhaps an average spend idea on a weekly basis perhaps could be useful of course maybe an idea of what it would cost to eat out for the two of us. Little one does not need food just yet as breastfeeding...
> 
> Again many thanks for taking the time to respond ...all info warmly received...
> 
> :clap2:


You can get an idea of prices if you look up the main supermarket websites where you will find catalogues of the latest offers. Check out:
Papantonios
Carrefour
Orphanides
and also Lidl.

Eating out can vary wildly in price. We rarely venture down into town to eat and particularly avoid the tourist areas where prices jump up and the quality down. Our preference is for good tavernas and have our favourites (as everyone does) where the food is good and plentiful, the prices reasonable and the welcome fantastic. Our normal meal cost ranges from €20 to €40 for the 2 of us including wine.

As an aside I would not want to be without our pool which is wonderful if only to cool off in the height of summer. Most pool maintenance regimes you read about are way over the top using too many chemicals and filtering excessively thus raising costs. Once the correct balance is obtained a pool can be maintained at low cost and give enormous pleasure.

Pete


----------



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> You can get an idea of prices if you look up the main supermarket websites where you will find catalogues of the latest offers. Check out:
> Papantonios
> Carrefour
> Orphanides
> ...


Fantastic information and again warmly appreciated! Interesting comments regarding the pool scenario. We believe we may be having a "shared pool" scenario but as yet unconfirmed until I view it. Love the sound of the tavernas and very much doubt we will be hitting the tourist areas - think thats the last place I want to be!! We will check out the supermarkets you mentioned - I did hear good reports regarding the lidl for some items so again good information....

...thank you...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Also check out Alpha mega supermarket. I much prefer it to Papantonios, Orphanides or Carrefour. Lidls is fine for things likes pop, crisps, chocolates and all the naughty stuff but not for decent foods in my opinion.
Actually I heard recently that the Carrefour store is going to become a Lidls. Not sure whether it is just a rumour or if it is true.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

gman70 said:


> Fantastic information and again warmly appreciated! Interesting comments regarding the pool scenario. We believe we may be having a "shared pool" scenario but as yet unconfirmed until I view it. Love the sound of the tavernas and very much doubt we will be hitting the tourist areas - think thats the last place I want to be!! We will check out the supermarkets you mentioned - I did hear good reports regarding the lidl for some items so again good information....
> 
> ...thank you...


Don't discount SMART or one in the Old Town near the Turkish area and market (can't remember the name :confused2: )


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Veronica. I completely forgot Alphamega on my list.

The rumour about Carrefour is just that, like all the other rumours about Carrefour closing/ moving/being manned by martians!

There is a site being developed up the road from Carrefour on the left, before the new traffic lights, which is rumoured to be a Lidl development.

One of these rumours at least can't be true!!!!

Pete


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Me and my family have been back in the UK for 12 months now, we all lived in Peyia and although it is a beautiful place to live and bring children up all I will say is if you have a young child the same as my son did he had a 2 year old and a 9 month old, buying nappy's and food was expensive this was one of the reasons for him returning and I had a 14 year old in School which was very expensive. Just make sure you budget well because some things a very expensive and some things are cheaper than the UK so all in all swings and roundabouts. It makes you appreciate the things you take for granted in the UK that is so expensive in Cyprus BUT A BEAUTIFUL PLACE NEVER THE LESS!

Best of luck
Cherie.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Also check out Alpha mega supermarket. I much prefer it to Papantonios, Orphanides or Carrefour. Lidls is fine for things likes pop, crisps, chocolates and all the naughty stuff but not for decent foods in my opinion.
> Actually I heard recently that the Carrefour store is going to become a Lidls. Not sure whether it is just a rumour or if it is true.


I must admit, I usually come out of Lidl with a trolley full, but not much from the list I am clutching but I did get some meat from there yesterday, pork loin steak, 4 thick pieces, no fat in sight, €2 80. Their butter is cheaper than elswhere too and their mature cheese is wonderful.

I do try to look at my feet as I walk past the chocolate section.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I must admit, I usually come out of Lidl with a trolley full, but not much from the list I am clutching but I did get some meat from there yesterday, pork loin steak, 4 thick pieces, no fat in sight, €2 80. Their butter is cheaper than elswhere too and their mature cheese is wonderful.
> 
> I do try to look at my feet as I walk past the chocolate section.


Look away from the chocolate section and you'll see the delicious butter croissants!!

Pete


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

We don't live in a typical expat-village like Peyia.
We are 2 adults, have 5 dogs, 2 cars and only one monthly income. 1300 Euros per months is ok for us. If you look for a good old house where you don't need air condition 5 months a year,
your income should be enough.
We order things from _lebensmittel.de_ from time to time, they deliver to Cyprus cheaply.
Have a look at the prices for nappies (Windeln) and if you are interested, we can order a 25kg package together from time to time, cause we often only have orders with around 10-15kg. 
Up to 25kg the delivery is 9,90 Euros!


----------



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

die7 said:


> We don't live in a typical expat-village like Peyia.
> We are 2 adults, have 5 dogs, 2 cars and only one monthly income. 1300 Euros per months is ok for us. If you look for a good old house where you don't need air condition 5 months a year,
> your income should be enough.
> We order things from _lebensmittel.de_ from time to time, they deliver to Cyprus cheaply.
> ...


Wow I am impressed! We will have to get in contact over the nappy situation  I have accommodation paid for and a cheap old banger to get around in so hopefully fingers crossed we will be ok until September when the salary goes up...as for air conditioning I am used to the heat as I have lived in South America before and air conditioning just does not exist in home.......Thanks for coming back to me......:clap2:


----------



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my family have been back in the UK for 12 months now, we all lived in Peyia and although it is a beautiful place to live and bring children up all I will say is if you have a young child the same as my son did he had a 2 year old and a 9 month old, buying nappy's and food was expensive this was one of the reasons for him returning and I had a 14 year old in School which was very expensive. Just make sure you budget well because some things a very expensive and some things are cheaper than the UK so all in all swings and roundabouts. It makes you appreciate the things you take for granted in the UK that is so expensive in Cyprus BUT A BEAUTIFUL PLACE NEVER THE LESS!
> 
> ...


Thanks Cherie and yes I have heard the "nappy syndrome" from a number of people...as for education I will get that free so no worries on that front. We only have one little one and aim to come fully stocked so to speak so can get ahead of the game for a couple of months at least....Great to know its good to raise a little one for a couple of years....


----------



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Thanks Veronica. I completely forgot Alphamega on my list.
> 
> The rumour about Carrefour is just that, like all the other rumours about Carrefour closing/ moving/being manned by martians!
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

I wondered if you had any knowledge of how much the local brand nappies really are? We are not interested in brand names as they are a rip off in the UK and the local brands serve just as well....I understand if you would not be able to find out but if you dont ask you dont get.....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

die7 said:


> We don't live in a typical expat-village like Peyia.
> We are 2 adults, have 5 dogs, 2 cars and only one monthly income. 1300 Euros per months is ok for us. If you look for a good old house where you don't need air condition 5 months a year,
> your income should be enough.
> We order things from _lebensmittel.de_ from time to time, they deliver to Cyprus cheaply.
> ...


I would be happy to share an order from time to time as there are many things I miss from when I lived in Germany many years ago


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to make an order in december, so send me a mail and we can exchange Tel. Nrs. if you like. mail: [email protected]
Gisela


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I would be happy to share an order from time to time as there are many things I miss from when I lived in Germany many years ago


We also when we come...

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

gman70 said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I wondered if you had any knowledge of how much the local brand nappies really are? We are not interested in brand names as they are a rip off in the UK and the local brands serve just as well....I understand if you would not be able to find out but if you dont ask you dont get.....


How amusing to be asked about nappies at my age! Mind you I might start needing them again any time!!

So clearly I'm not an expert on this but I just took a quick look and E&S supermarkets have a brand called Nanny's Flexicare at €5.93 for 26 up to age 4. Is that a local brand? They are also showing Crescendo brand at €6.20 for 28 7-13Kg. You may want to look yourself to understand the different types better:

E&S Offers Magazine

I hope this of help.

Pete


----------



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> How amusing to be asked about nappies at my age! Mind you I might start needing them again any time!!
> 
> So clearly I'm not an expert on this but I just took a quick look and E&S supermarkets have a brand called Nanny's Flexicare at €5.93 for 26 up to age 4. Is that a local brand? They are also showing Crescendo brand at €6.20 for 28 7-13Kg. You may want to look yourself to understand the different types better:
> 
> ...


 Thanks again for the information it does appear they are quite expensive as research predicted...allegedly there are a local brand called mammas but as yet could not track down any prices...appreciate very much your link Pete...

Do have another question for anyone reading and that is regarding healthcare...allegedly if I have to have prescription medicines what the best solution for that would be...perhaps private medical insurance or rely on the local pharmacies?

:clap2:


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Depends on what you nee. I prefer the local pharmacy for years.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

gman70 said:


> Thanks again for the information it does appear they are quite expensive as research predicted...allegedly there are a local brand called mammas but as yet could not track down any prices...appreciate very much your link Pete...
> 
> Do have another question for anyone reading and that is regarding healthcare...allegedly if I have to have prescription medicines what the best solution for that would be...perhaps private medical insurance or rely on the local pharmacies?
> 
> :clap2:


It depends. If the prescription is for an existing condition you won't get health insurance cover for it anyway. If it is not you may be OK but many of the health policies do not cover ongoing care.

You can get anything you need from a pharmacy without prescription as long as you know what you want. Note that drug prices here are kept artificially high by the government. So start stocking up on generic paracetomol and iboprufen when you go to the supermarket!

Pete


----------



## gman70 (Nov 5, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> It depends. If the prescription is for an existing condition you won't get health insurance cover for it anyway. If it is not you may be OK but many of the health policies do not cover ongoing care.
> 
> You can get anything you need from a pharmacy without prescription as long as you know what you want. Note that drug prices here are kept artificially high by the government. So start stocking up on generic paracetomol and iboprufen when you go to the supermarket!
> 
> Pete


Thanks for that Pete, allegedly after 6 months I will have a medical card so the situation might be different? Anyone with experience of this elusive medical card visiting GP's for prescriptions? Allegedly the cheapest way....


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

gman70 said:


> Thanks for that Pete, allegedly after 6 months I will have a medical card so the situation might be different? Anyone with experience of this elusive medical card visiting GP's for prescriptions? Allegedly the cheapest way....


but the most time consuming, you can sometimes be waiting 3 hours to see the GP to get your prescription, then another hour in the hospital pharmacy.

I have to go on Friday for my bloods doing, need to be there around 7am, with no appointment system, they close at 9am ...prompt.

Now, where are my shin pads....


----------

